# Cory Hastatus frys



## suaojan (Oct 21, 2006)

I have been keeping Cory Hastatus in my planted tank for almost a year.
Last month, I surprisingly found a handful of fry's swimming around while I was trimming my plants.
Recently, the fry's have grown big enough for me to take pictures and identify they are actually fry's of Hastatus.
C. Hastatus has always been one of my favorite fish and I am so happy they start breeding naturally in my planted tank.


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

Wonderful!

I've had C. habrosus spawn in my tank.


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Well, congrats!


----------



## gheitman (Aug 18, 2007)

That is great news. I love the dwarf Corydoras species but I've never been able to get them to spawn.


----------



## Cliff Mayes (Jan 29, 2007)

Congratulations!

Some parameters would be helpful, if you can. Thanks.


----------



## Mud Pie Mama (Jul 30, 2006)

I am _so_ jealous!


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Congrats! I don't think they are as easy to breed as the standard sized Cory's, so you must be doing things right.


----------



## Six (May 29, 2006)

Congrats! One of my favorite fishies! Get um grown so I can have some


----------



## suaojan (Oct 21, 2006)

Some water parameters of my tank are:
GH=7, KH=0, PH=5.6, ADA Aquasoil as substrate.
I think it is probably because I have dense hair grass in one of the corners of my tank and the females were able find a safe place to lay eggs their eggs. However, I've never been able to find the eggs.


----------



## Mike_E_P (Jan 15, 2008)

Grats! They're like mini see through pandas!


----------



## gheitman (Aug 18, 2007)

I have some pygmy cories in a tank all their own with some Java moss, dwarf sags, Rotala and Cryptocoryne wendtii. I'm hoping that they will breed.


----------



## benderisawesome (Sep 10, 2008)

I don't guess you have shrimp in your tank with these cories do you? I've been wondering if these would be safe to keep with my cherry red shrimp.


----------



## rwong2k (Jan 13, 2005)

how about the water temp? I believe cories breed when the temp is slightly lower?

thank-you
raymond


----------

